# Modified Chinese pincher frame



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Earlier this year I got the itch to try out some pinch-grip style frames. I started with a cheapo $4 ABS resin and then ordered a stainless steel "Shock" style pinch frame from AliiEx. I like the resin frame but much to my disappointment the steel frame felt too heavy and awkward with a weight of 395 grams (14 oz). I just couldn't get comfortable with the handle shape. If I held it like a recurve bow then the edge of the lower fork would dig into my thumb. I noticed that a lot of pinch shooters bend their wrist back to bring more palm contact to the handle but this didn't feel so nice.

I ended up tracing out the handle and modifying the contours to thicken up the grip and allow more hand web contact. This gives me the straight wrist position that I desired. The new hickory handle looks a bit chunky but it works fine and feels much better (for me) than the steel version. The total frame weight is now a comfortable 195 grams. The fork position is low, the wood handle fills my hand and a recurve bow hold works well. If I make another handle I'll use a darker wood (or stain) and maybe try a cut-out in the handle so it's not so blah.

I realize that a lot of shooters do fine with a smallish handle on a pinch frame but my old hands just didn't enjoy the feel. My worn wrist also likes being straight rather than canting back.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice fix, looks much more comfortable to me


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice save. If the grip is not too thick already, A palm filling swell with a smaller piece laminated on the finger side are easy to attach and custom fit.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks good as if it was designed from the beginning that way


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That hickory handle looks like a winner.

Nice solution all around!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

flipgun said:


> Nice save. If the grip is not too thick already, A palm filling swell with a smaller piece laminated on the finger side are easy to attach and custom fit.


Great idea with the palm swell. This handle is already finished with clear satin poly but I might make a second one from wood. Possibly the thickness could be reduced a tiny bit to allow for the swell. I'm not great with wood but a small block glued to each side at the top could be shaped into a hand web shelf.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now that is a fine hickory handle to be sure. I tried the pistol grip style and it was not for me. But this makes think again.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Looking good buddy!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I carved up another hickory handle for the steel "Shock" forks. This new handle is a bit larger and has more of an arch to fill my palm. It doesn't look the greatest but I will say that this large handle + fork is my most accurate shooter. It points well, fills my palm and the straight wrist design contributes greatly to comfort and accuracy. Once I'm done the final sanding I'll lay on some finish to pop the grain a bit.

I'm starting to think about making a OTT small hammer grip frame with a 80mm fork with. This is an area that I have never explored, yet.


----------



## lycosa (May 18, 2012)

Very nice. Looks quite comfortable. I wouldn't have really thought to design pinch grip forks with a hammer handle. It seems it's always one or the other, but maybe you'll get the best of both worlds there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally finished the larger handle for the Hammer-Pinch frame so I made a combined modification/review video. My old wrist has been giving me grief for many months and that is why I have been pursuing this different design. My hope is that the tendonitis will heal if I stop shooting with a flip (hopefully it's not arthritis). I have several dozen flat frames and my goal is to eventually enjoy them again without pain after the shooting sessions. Some guys likely manage to shoot flat frames without flipping but I can't seem to do it. The flip comes naturally when I relax and just shoot.


----------

